

Some Obvious Things About Internet Reputation Systems - jonathansizz
http://tomslee.net/2013/09/some-obvious-things-about-internet-reputation-systems.html?

======
ColinWright
I've noticed that you've deleted and re-submitted this constantly. This is the
third one I've counted - there may have been more.

It was submitted 9 hours ago here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6467599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6467599)

But you knew that, as you have deliberately appended a "?" to the URL.

Here are two of your earlier submissions:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469199)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469136)

Interestingly, one's just "gone missing" while the other is marked as
[deleted]. Not sure what the difference might be.

I see you've also done the re-submission thing here:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6468064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6468064)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6469285)

